# Discussion of Bug: EPG & "No info available" glitch



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I searched all the threads and couldn't find a previously reported issue about this, so I'm posting it here. Sorry if it has been addressed and I overlooked it. Since I started getting my locals via OTA antenna, I'm having a problem whenever I go (via remote) directly from watching an OTA channel to a SAT channel. After the selected channel comes up, the info at the top shows "No info available", but when I go to the EPG, everything (program material, etc.) shows up. I have to re-boot my 811 and then when it comes back up, all is fine. BTW, I'm still at 2.84....Is this a known issue?

Ken


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

This is definately a known issue. It sounds like you are experiencing a lesser degree of a more severe problem where sometimes the entire contents of the EPG will show up "No Info" until you do a soft or hard reboot.

I can tell you that there is a very definate connection between this bug and changing favorites lists, having channel locks enabled, and switching betwen OTA and SAT channels. Some sort of timing issue with the way the 811 loads the EPG.

In any case, with 2.84 at least, if you would like a temporary work around until this issue gets resolved (2.89?, 2.90?), you should consider disabling all channel locks. I did this about one month ago and have not seen a single occurance of this issue whereas before with channel locks I was experiencing it at least weekly.

Cheers!

-Logray


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I am not sure if the "No Info" is related to Channel Locks or even the favorites list. I have done some extensive playing around with the channel locks and favorites trying to find a correlation and have not been able to come up with one. Currently I am on 287 and with this release the favorites list was expanded.

I occassionally see "No Info" pop up for a brief second from time to time when I press the guide button, but I dont recall seeing it on the banner as of late. Be sure that you are placing your box in Standbye on a nightly basis. 

If you do get it, what I have found if you close the guide and bring it up again the guide data in most cases will return (My experience). 

If you are getting this a lot, as Logray suggested. Try turning off channel locks if you have any and see if that disappears. If it does, then you might want to try a factory reset and then re-add your favorites and channel locks. it is worth a shot.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

How are you not sure if the "no info" is related to channel locks? I have had my channel locks disabled for a month and have not seen "no info" a single time since then. Before, when I had channel locks enabled, I would see this bug at least once weekly.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions...I will try this when I get home tonight.

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

logray said:


> How are you not sure if the "no info" is related to channel locks? I have had my channel locks disabled for a month and have not seen "no info" a single time since then. Before, when I had channel locks enabled, I would see this bug at least once weekly.


Actually I have see the no info bug appear after appling a lock. I have also seen reports of this occuring. I wouldn't rule it out as a contributor.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Either would I, However, I have had toggled and currently have channel locks on and I have not see the persistent "No Info" bug for a long time. It may be a contributing factor and something to try for sure. However, I personally feel there is something else contributing to it and perhaps the channel locks aggrevates the issue.


----------



## hartal (Jan 30, 2005)

Channel locks may make this problem more likely, but they are not necessary to have it happen.

i have seen this problem a few times on my 811 in the past month. Have not been able to figure out what I did to cause it.

One time when it happened, the guide stayed in the No Info mode for a long time. I just turned off the 811 because I had to go off somewhere. When I turned it back on some time later, the guide had fixed itself.

A later time the problem persisted until I unplugged the unit (I admit that I didn't try a soft reset - so it is possible that might have cleared it.)

In any case the problem can occur in 284 when you are not using channel locks.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Hah! Indeed it can happen! I just had it happen to me this morning. I regularly power down (remote) my 811 each night. This morning when I powered it on I saw the "No Info" bug. In fact I do not have any channel locks enabled at this time!

However, this is the first time I've seen it in months since I disabled my channel locks. 

Like I said in my earlier response, it may have something to do with any one of the following - favorites, switching between OTA & SAT channels, channel locks, accessing the EPG. 

However, now that it has happened while the box was sitting overnight, I'm wondering if someone created the condition the night before and once they saw the "No Info" bug, they turned it off and it remained in that condition until I turned it on this morning.... well anyways, I can definately make the problem happen more often simply by enabling channel locks.

At least this is my experience with this bug (that I've learned to live with)...


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

In olden days (it's only been 1.5 years) they use to recommmend setting the tuner to a sat not an OTA channel overnight. It looks to me that it switches during shutdown to the blue LED, perhaps to effect this. I think the old versions would not be able to tune the sat PG if the last channel was OTA.

BTW, I went to locks to eliminate a lot of channels for only a few days before I had problems and have not been back to see if they worked that out.
-Ken


----------

